# 1.8T's - What intake do you have?



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

EDIT: What intake do you have? 


[Modified by pooz01wolfsburg, 8:39 AM 4-19-2002]


----------



## PAJetta18T (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

i just ordered the carbonia. should be in a few days. e-mail me and when i install it ill let you know how well it works.


----------



## mjtaylor (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I NEVER heard of anyone using Iceman (although it is popular in the Saturn performance world)[HR][/HR]​Theres a saturn performance world??


----------



## ntrldub (Jul 10, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (mjtaylor)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Theres a saturn performance world??







[HR][/HR]​BAHAHAHA


----------



## RVs021.8T (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (ntrldub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Theres a saturn performance world??








BAHAHAHA







[HR][/HR]​Yeah there actually is. I remember someone posting the site, and he said that all they do on the site is say how the 1.8T aint sh#t. Thats what I heard. They dog our cars, well the 1.8T anyway.


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Get the EVO or the BMC... Depending on the sound you want... EVO = higher pitched w/ sweet BOV like sound.... BMC = lower growl and nice sucking sound....
hmmm decisions decisions... 
That's where Im at right now too!.. Sorry if I confused you even more!


----------



## RVs021.8T (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (1.8Trippin)*

There was a guy on here the other day that posted that the EVO basically gave no power gains. And I am not sure that the BMC gave me any gains either. I just got block 120 last night by BoostedVdub, and with my mods listed below I went from 
177hp/174lbs... stock to:
184hp/202lbs... with intake, forge, ATP dp/cat. 
I am guessing that the majority of these gains came from the dp/cat. But I never had it dynoed with just the intake. To be honest I just have it for the sound and increased throttle response. At low end I can feel a little bit quicker response with the snorkel ran to the fender.


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (PAJetta18T)*

PAJETTA18T: Here is my e-mail: [email protected] - Just send me a msg when you get it. Thanks!!
-------------
(Saturn performance comments) Hahahahahaha - that's funny!! I had a Saturn coupe before I got my VW. Yeah, there is a Saturn performance world out there! It's not that big, but it has been growing slowly. 
-------------
1.8TRIPPIN: I was looking for a nice growl, but nothing really loud and obnoxious. I probably shouldn't install an different intake then, right??!! But I really like the look of the BMC CDA and the new Carbonia.


----------



## QkShift (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

BMC RULES! Good gains, really nice fit and finish....and hell, the Audi R8 LeMans prototypes run the same intake so why wouldn't you want one!


----------



## boostedvdub (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

I've had both the Euro-Sport Acc Cool-Flo and the BMC CDA. I like the BMC better. It gave better performance gains and a better sound. Personally I don't think I would take my chances buying a BMC from the Race Store though.


----------



## cjb (Jul 11, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (RVs021.8T)*

Has anyone actually documented any horsepower gains for any intake on the 1.8T? Not sure if I think it's worth it just for the sound...although how noticeable is the increased throttle response? How about MAF issues?


----------



## boostedvdub (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (cjb)*

I did a block 120 after the intake install. Max hp was 200. That was with only the APR chip and the intake, everything else was stock. So, unless the APR claims are low(which I doubt) I gained about 4 hp. I don't have any before results with the Euro-sport becase I got the VAG-COM after I installed the BMC.


----------



## QkShift (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (cjb)*

Throttle response is better, spool-up is quicker and the butt dyno recorded at least a 5hp gain







Seriously though, no one has taken the time to test on a dyno..but you don't need to because you can feel the gains with BMC.


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (QkShift)*

I heard from someone that heard that Adrenalin Motorsports is selling the BMC CDA. I just e-mailed them about it. I'd like to order it, but NOT from The Race Store.


----------



## Spiro SU (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

K&N drop in. Stock I guess.


----------



## Lamfalus (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (boostedvdub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I did a block 120 after the intake install. Max hp was 200. That was with only the APR chip and the intake, everything else was stock. So, unless the APR claims are low(which I doubt) I gained about 4 hp. I don't have any before results with the Euro-sport becase I got the VAG-COM after I installed the BMC.[HR][/HR]​What is a "block 120"? Is this a measurement block out of the ECU since you mentioned the VAG-COM? If so, what data does that block give?


----------



## JosephShaw (Dec 28, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Spiro SU)*

Adrenalin has it listed here.


[Modified by JosephShaw, 2:03 PM 2-13-2002]


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (JosephShaw)*

take a look at this - http://www.watercooledvw.com/cai.htm


----------



## Zuber Speed (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Gambit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]take a look at this - http://www.watercooledvw.com/cai.htm [HR][/HR]​thats pretty cool.....i think i may do that


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Zuber Speed)*

Take it from someone who's done numerous home-grown CAI's-to-airbox mods...they don't begin to offer what an Evo (and I'm guessing AEM too) can offer.
I truly wish I could take back the time and effort expended on these pursuits.
The airbox is good, modding _it_ will get you nothing.


----------



## vwjettavr6 (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (QkShift)*

i am debating btwn. the bmc, the evo, or the autotech?????which is the best and y??what are some big differences btwn. them??
thanks


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (vwjettavr6)*

Thank you to who ever eliminated the [email protected]$$ poll comments!


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

I just ditched the BMC CDA for the Viper. Viper fits better, looks better and performs better.


----------



## Jetta_J (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (9VW23yrs)*

Nature CAI : Nature provides (especially now) all the cold air I want. Check for yourselves :
http://www.meteomedia.com/meteo/can/villes/montreal_quebec_canada.shtml 
Remember the mesurements are metric








J-F


----------



## ntrldub (Jul 10, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Jetta_J)*

Jeez, I wouldn't even wanna drive in that...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (ntrldub)*

all custom... EVO Motorsports RED filter from an Audi A4 1.8T intake(extra filter sittin around), siliconed/screw clamped to the MAF, custom HomeDepot aluminum heatshield around backside and bottom of filter... 3" Aluminum heater ducting from lower bumper grille to middle of filter(soon to be replaced with 3" PVC, while heatshield will be redone to fully enclose filter from enginecompartment)


----------



## yoyo882 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

you can get BMC from vwperformancenorth. they are in Toronto.


----------



## refleXTCsilver (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (yoyo882)*

anyone seen the new k&n cai that was in euro tuner... similar to aem but for 1.8t


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (refleXTCsilver)*

I saw that K&N you are talking about. Nothing on there website about it though.








-----------
9VW23YRS: Why did you ditch the BMC??
-----------
YOYO882: I looked at there website, no BMC.


----------



## footose (May 22, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*









this was around $75 (CDN) .. Ractive Intake. I think I got a deal though







It even came with the heatsheild!


----------



## markvann (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Zuber Speed)*

Oh my god, that is so ghetto/rice, do you get a kitchen sink with that? I'll stick with my carbonio intake that has been sitting in my living room all weekend, maybe i'll brake down and install it soon.


----------



## markvann (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (markvann)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Oh my god, that is so ghetto/rice, do you get a kitchen sink with that? I'll stick with my carbonio intake that has been sitting in my living room all weekend, maybe i'll brake down and install it soon.[HR][/HR]​Im referring to the pvc homemade jobbie


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (markvann)*

You got the Carbonio? Any pictures that you can post before the install, so we can see what it looks like? 


[Modified by pooz01wolfsburg, 11:08 AM 2-18-2002]


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Seems like besides the Stock airbox, Evolution is the most popular intake, then the BMC CDA.


----------



## AudiTTq (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*









Custom PRM intake.


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (AudiTTq)*

here's mines....sorry about the shatty photos... webcams can only do so much
it works fine... perfect cai...


----------



## Crass! (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (mrdejected)*

Sorry, I didn't take pix before dropping it in, but here's my carbonio:








I'll try to post some pix of the filter placement and other aspects of it later today or tomorrow.
Personally, I'm pretty impressed by it. Good gains down low with better throttle response. Sound was improved as well.


----------



## mrdejected (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Crass!)*

sweet looking carbonio!!!http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trelms (Apr 22, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (mrdejected)*

my eurosport cool flow intake is for sale 175 with air pump filter


----------



## dj_dub (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

ATP makes a good CAI, but they don't advertise it...it looks good. you could get it either polished or in black...the best thing about it is the price for the quality of it which is alot cheaper than most CAI's on the market now...
just call George at ATP and ask for a quote on their CAI...


----------



## 2lowA4 (Jan 6, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (yoyo882)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you can get BMC from vwperformancenorth. they are in Toronto.[HR][/HR]​Where exactly is that? I have the stock box and am thinking about changing it


----------



## macdadmorgan (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (2lowA4)*

carbonio, what a stupid name. i'm disapointed in the "snorkel", why couldn't that be cf also







. and if they'd send me the right coupling i would be happy. didn't notice much,or any power, but it'll be worth it when i get rid of that little snail of a turbo, and get something that actully needs the air.


----------



## TheFNMan (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (macdadmorgan)*

ive called a lot of companies about there intake for the .18t audi and they said that a K&N filter was the best way to go the other intakes like evo's cone intake and some others are just more sound but doenst do a great amount horsepower wise
i might be wrong thats just what ive heard


----------



## AudiTTq (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (TheFNMan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ive called a lot of companies about there intake for the .18t audi and they said that a K&N filter was the best way to go the other intakes like evo's cone intake and some others are just more sound but doenst do a great amount horsepower wise
i might be wrong thats just what ive heard [HR][/HR]​I don't know about VW 1.8Ts, but the TT's intake is just plain crap. The snokel(sp?) is so small, I can't even use it as a bubble tea straw.








But seriously, I have done 2 intake mods, such as my PRM custom intake, K&N panel mod, and my butt dyno says the PRM is more responsive. I do like the carbonio intake mod. Probably because its carbon fiber and I like that look.


----------



## PhantomDubs (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (macdadmorgan)*

Here are those pictures for you macdadmorgan


----------



## 18Tnathan (Feb 18, 2002)

*...*

i have the autothority "CAI" as they call it...







i can post pics later. it just gives it a throaty growl and a lil blowoff sound. its alright.


----------



## Carbonio (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (macdadmorgan)*

First of all, it is wonderful to see that some of our customers are posting images of their intakes. We try and keep an eye on VWVORTEX and answer questions or address inquiries when we can. Macdadmorgan brought forward some issues we thougth we'd address:
quote:[HR][/HR]carbonio, what a stupid name.[HR][/HR]​The word 'Carbonio' is the Italian word for carbon. In spoken Italian, within racing circles, it is a generally accepted word that is used to refer to carbon fibre; hence the name. We chose the name because we liked the way it sounded and because one of the engineers on our original testing team was an Italian composites specialist who had a way of saying 'Carbonio' that just stuck.
quote:[HR][/HR]... i'm disapointed in the "snorkel", why couldn't that be cf also.[HR][/HR]​Our lower intake snorkel is not made of carbon fibre for 2 reasons:
1. It is all but totally invisible once installed so it does not at all detract from the look of the system.
2. It is totally outside of the engine compartment and not prone to radiant heat therefore the effectiveness of the carbon fibre is negated. It is actually placed in an area of quite nice airflow (behind the bumper). We considered the fact that our intake snorkel would be placed in this airstream and chose a material with the best thermal properties for this application.
quote:[HR][/HR]...and if they'd send me the right coupling i would be happy.[HR][/HR]​Our applogies go out to macdadmorgan. We realized that some of the kits that were being sent out had the wrong silicone coupling. We were not sure which kits had what so, as a precaution, we sent to all of our customers the correct piece. In an effort to prevent anyone any downtime, we sent all packages via FedEx Express with the assurance from FedEx that the replacement parts would 'out run' the kits. As it turned out, of just over 70 pieces sent, 3 made it after the original kits were delivered. Macdadmorgan was one, and we sent our appologies to the other 2.
Other than that, response has been tremendous and we are very pleased with the feedback we have received. Questions are best sent to us by e-mail to [email protected] and we always do our best to answer in 24hours or less. 


[Modified by Carbonio, 7:44 PM 2-20-2002]


----------



## AudiTTq (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Carbonio)*

Too bad you don't have it for the TT 180, which basically uses the same design as the Golf.


----------



## John A (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Carbonio)*

anyone have a before / after carbonio dyno?


----------



## Larry1.8TTU (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (RVs021.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Yeah there actually is. I remember someone posting the site, and he said that all they do on the site is say how the 1.8T aint sh#t. Thats what I heard. They dog our cars, well the 1.8T anyway.[HR][/HR]​When I get home I'll put up a link to a movie I shot this week of a moderately modded saturn going against my buddies STOCK 150hp AWW Jetta. The Saturn got burned BAD.


[Modified by Larry1.8TTU, 2:43 PM 2-20-2002]


----------



## Larry1.8TTU (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (SMOKE2000)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR][/INDENT]
Where's your battery?!​


----------



## soundzero (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (footose)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








this was around $75 (CDN) .. Ractive Intake. I think I got a deal though







It even came with the heatsheild![HR][/HR]​Can I say HEAT SOAK!? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## macdadmorgan (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (soundzero)*









o.k. first of all, i'm not trying to dog on the product, and not trying to discurrage anyone from buying. i think that its a very nice piece. sorry rob, i know the origin of your name, but its just funny thats all(to stupid young guys like my self, carbonio, cornholieo. sorry i guess i'm dumb







). 
but to address the point of the lower snorkel, it should deffinitly be carbon fiber, the reason i bought this is light weight, the 3'' cf pipe was increadably light, and strong. the snorkel weighs about three times as much as the cf , but its about a quarter in length







so therefore the effectiveness of the carbon fiber is negated. thats my only reel beef with the product.
Larry1.8TTU, my battery is stashed in the spare tire well, it is that reason also you see the polished aluminum snorkel on my app.
and the coupling issue, with the kit they sent me the wrong coupling, and i receved it a working day later, when i did recieve it, it was the wrong color. now i have to go request another one, i mean blue + red, naaa they just don't work. these are some of the problems a young company is gonna face, and don't let it discuage you. $#!+ rpi alway ships the wrong stuff, and there doing great, and for some reason i'll still order from them.


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Larry1.8TTU)*

quote:[HR][/HR]When I get home I'll put up a link to a movie I shot this week of a moderately modded saturn going against my buddies STOCK 150hp AWW Jetta. The Saturn got burned BAD.[HR][/HR]​I don't know whether to laugh or cry! Let's see that movie!


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

I just e-mail Evolution Motorsports about their intake. Hope to hear from them today!!


----------



## blownmk2vr6 (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (SMOKE2000)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Here are those pictures for you macdadmorgan























[HR][/HR]​Does your filter get wet? How far down does that pipe run? My friend is interested in this intake but we live in rainy ass washington and he is worried about it getting soked.


----------



## Crass! (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Crass!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'll try to post some pix of the filter placement...[HR][/HR]​Here ya go. Sorry for the blurriness these are just frame caps off of my dv camera:
















ick my camera sucks and my car is dirty. *sigh* the things I suffer through for the Vortex...


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Crass!)*

I just ordered my Carbonio today! Props to Rob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Extremely knowledgable!


----------



## wolfsburg2 (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

looks like a real nice peice.


----------



## A-Money (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (blownmk2vr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Does your filter get wet? How far down does that pipe run? My friend is interested in this intake but we live in rainy ass washington and he is worried about it getting soked.[HR][/HR]​Not to worry. Both myself and a good friend of mine are running the Carbonio and have no issues in WA's lovely wet weather.


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (macdadmorgan)*

Hey macdadmorgan, where is you engine cover from? Its very cool! CF cover + CF Intake = pimp car! LOL


----------



## AxeAngel (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Gavster)*

just go for what u like...


----------



## AdamR77 (May 3, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (A-Money)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Does your filter get wet? How far down does that pipe run? My friend is interested in this intake but we live in rainy ass washington and he is worried about it getting soked.
Not to worry. Both myself and a good friend of mine are running the Carbonio and have no issues in WA's lovely wet weather.[HR][/HR]​That's me - The first day I had the intake on the car I drove through some serious rain with no problems. Filter was dry. The Carbonio is pimp. Sounds great and looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shooter 6 (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (AudiTTq)*

Doesn't K&N have some cold-air setup for the VW 1.8T transverse? I thought I saw a pic in Euro Tuner from SEMA. Anybody know about this?


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Shooter 6)*

Yeah, I heard about that too. Went to K&N's website, no dice though. I guess it's still in development stages.


----------



## soundzero (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

* Read my writing!!!! STAY STOCK!*
It will save you from alot of trouble.


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (soundzero)*

*READ MY WRITING - WHY??*


----------



## rsdell (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Maybe I'm crazy, but isn't the idea to get as much cold air into the turbo as possible. These are some of issues I see with a lot of the CAI's:
1. cone filter in engine bay with heat sheild, just can't be cold enough.
2. 3" piping to a coupling with a MAF attached that is smaller, cuts down on air flow and the MAF can't read the increased flow of the air properly. I did notice that PES Tuning puts a larger coupling (housing) for the stock MAF that says " by using the larger housing, the sensor can accurately meter a greater volume of air throughout the engine's entire rev range and right up to redline, where as the stock housing can reach its effective limit with air flowing at engine speeds of only 4200 to 4600rpm. They also keep the cone filter in the engine bay with the heat shield, and that part makes no sense at all.
3. I think evolution goes all the way to the turbo, but I'm not sure if the air is restricted at the MAF, and are they using the right materials to keep the air cold.
4. The carbonio seems like the right materials, but they should go the distance and go all the way to the turbo.

I am new to this, but any system that restricts air in any place or is not sending cold air into the turbo will not be as effective as we hope.
I feel like a few CAI's are close, but not there yet. I personally won't spend several hundred dollars just for a sound. Give me a free flowing system with cold air and I'm in.


----------



## rsdell (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (rsdell)*

Correction:
I just went to the evolutions web site and there product looks like it only goes to the stock coupler or housing that has the MAF on it. If your trying to get as much cold air into the turbo, I believe that you should go all the way (turbo to bumper). Get it as large as possible, and use what ever material will keep it colder. The carbonio I think is a carbon material, and the Evolution looks like a pvc pipe. I'm not an engineer, so I don't know the thermal dynamics of either, but I'm sure someone out there can tell us which is actually colder.
Does anyone try to put some type of RAM Air set up in the bumper area, this way more air gets to the filter in the bumper. Food for thought


----------



## Al Bob (May 23, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (rsdell)*

The carbonio has a short metal tube that attaches the CF tube to the filter. It is basically in the exact same postion in relation to the engine that the filter is located. Therefore, the air in contact with metal is going to be the same temperature as the air being sucked into the filter. You can argue that they should have used CF all the way to the filter based on weight issues, but not on heat transfer problems.


----------



## Carbonio (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Al Bob)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The carbonio has a short metal tube that attaches the CF tube to the filter. It is basically in the exact same postion in relation to the engine that the filter is located. Therefore, the air in contact with metal is going to be the same temperature as the air being sucked into the filter. You can argue that they should have used CF all the way to the filter based on weight issues, but not on heat transfer problems.[HR][/HR]​The short metal section resides totally out of view and outside of the engine compartment. Its material was chosen for a number of factors primarily its conductivity when placed in the airstream that resides outside of the engine compartment and behind the front bumper. In agreement with Al Bob, heat transfer is not an issue in this location.
With regards to weight, the guys in engineering ran some numbers and here is what they came up with:
The metal pipe section weighs: 3oz
An equivalent Carbon Fibre section would weigh between: 1.5-2.0 oz
That is a total difference of 1.5oz
We then broke out the shipping scale:
1 large apple: 16oz
1 regular bananna: 6oz
Of course we are just playing around a little here however these numbers should put the weight issue to rest.


----------



## SilverGolf1.8t (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (mrdejected)*

quote:[HR][/HR]































[HR][/HR]​I got one of these too. I love the sound it makes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## genikz (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (SilverGolf1.8t)*

SilverGolf1.8t, 
Do you still have the stock battery box that came with your AWD motor? I've got a '01 AWD and my battery box is huge. I can barely get my hand between the box and the body. 
Thanks
Chris
By the way, I lived in Milpitas for 20 years.


----------



## Terbonium (Jun 29, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (genikz)*


----------



## Jasonhouse1.8t (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (genikz)*

Ant prices, dynos or even Block 120s on the Carbonio intake? What applications does it fit?


----------



## Carbonio (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Jasonhouse1.8t)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ant prices, dynos or even Block 120s on the Carbonio intake? What applications does it fit?[HR][/HR]​Check out the website: http://www.carboniointakes.com 
Performance gain numbers have been added and there should be all the info you need there.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Carbonio)*

Does anyone have pics of their Pipercross Vipers????


----------



## synthsis (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (rolymoly)*

Incase anyone wants an Evo CAI , I sell them for $215 shipped anywhere in the country. email [email protected] if interested. good luck with the debate guys
Thanks 
Joe Fultano


----------



## JosephShaw (Dec 28, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (synthsis)*

Stock with K&N panel filter. Throttle response is greatly improved and it was only $36.


----------



## catalytic (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (JosephShaw)*

Can someone explain to me how to read the block 120 data? I have a all these columns of data, but I'm not sure what each one refers to.


----------



## phrozenracer (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (catalytic)*

On EVOms.com, all of the intakes look like they're in the engine bay, and I thought they were in the bumper? Am I wrong???


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (phrozenracer)*

From what I know, they are where most CAI's are - under the battery, behind the bumper.


----------



## A-Money (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This new Carbonio intake is too new for me to experiment[HR][/HR]​There are well over 100 people running around with the Carbonio and not one complaint I've seen. Mine was the very first shipped and has ZERO issues.


----------



## treyrox (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Carbonio)*

dyno's???
quote:[HR][/HR]Ant prices, dynos or even Block 120s on the Carbonio intake? What applications does it fit?
Check out the website: http://www.carboniointakes.com 
Performance gain numbers have been added and there should be all the info you need there.
[HR][/HR]​


----------



## soundzero (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

*stay stock and you will be happier down the road, Period!*


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (soundzero)*

I went back to stock b/c I didn't really like the sound that a CAI made. The "BOV" sound was nice, but not everything else.


----------



## catalytic (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Has anybody removed the two metal mesh screens from the top of the stock airbox as a mod? They are located just upstream of the MAF sensors, but don't really seem to have any reason being there except to restrict airflow. Supposedly, you can gain up to 4 HP just by removing these screens:
http://www.munks.com/vag/techtips/tuning/tuning_pg4.htm


----------



## Lamfalus (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (A-Money)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Does your filter get wet? How far down does that pipe run? My friend is interested in this intake but we live in rainy ass washington and he is worried about it getting soked.
Not to worry. Both myself and a good friend of mine are running the Carbonio and have no issues in WA's lovely wet weather.[HR][/HR]​I wouldn't be so much worried with water as I would with snow. I say that because at least a couple times each winter (once or twice) in driving through some snow storms (and deeper snow), my front grill has been PACKED with snow. Granted, chances are that only the front of the filter would get blocked since I doubt the snow would be able to completely surround it, but it might be able to soak it a bit and I can't imagine that would be good. Maybe that's just an argument to put the stock box in for the winter. Winter mode = stock program, stock airbox, and 15" snow tires? At least it gives you all the more reason to look forward to the spring!!!


----------



## A-Money (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (soundzero)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*stay stock and you will be happier down the road, Period!*[HR][/HR]​







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## pgoughary (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (9VW23yrs)*

9VW23yrs, interested in selling your BMC if you still have it? If so, drop me an email at [email protected]


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (rolymoly)*

Check my sig for pics on the Viper installed...
Oh, and soundzero... you go ahead and stay stock... its ok...


----------



## Damir (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (1.8Trippin)*

I have a *Carbonio CAI* on my 2002 GTI 1.8T. It's a very good intake. It is not loud at all when you are driving. Outside you can hear a deep low sound at about 2000-3500rpm's. And, you get that loud BOV sound. (but not Aftermarket-type loud, still good tho). I can definetly feel a improvement over the stock filter. Maybe about 3 or 4hp. The system looks very nice. I recommend it.


----------



## incubus (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Has anyone else rolled the dice with the Velocity CAI that a vortexer is promoting in the MKIV forum (as I did).
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=302889&page=1 
seems resonably priced.


----------



## relapsd (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (AudiTTq)*









evoms + custom bracket


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (relapsd)*

Very nice Bracket!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pgoughary (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

I just ordered my Carbonio, but, it's on backorder for a few weeks. I'd like to say though that I spoke directly with Rob and he was great! He was not only clear and very eager to help explain the intake and the process in which it's made, but he was kind and a blast to talk cars with. Thanks Rob for making the purchase enjoyable! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## catalytic (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pgoughary)*

A few weeks? I ordered mine at the beginning of the week, and Rob said it would be shipped April 12. Is that what he told you?


----------



## pgoughary (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (catalytic)*

No, but that doesn't mean that you intake won't ship when Rob told you that it would. The intake orders are being filled in the order in which they came in. The new machine that they will be using to handle the higher-volume of orders is not ready yet, so although they are shipping intakes out every day, they are still in a situation where they are getting further and further behind. Sorry to have given you a scare bro. I'm sure that the intake will ship to you when Rob told you that it would.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Next week my Pipercross Viper should arrive, so watch out!


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (rolymoly)*

Be careful... My MAF is now history!!!!!!!!!.... 
...but I'll use it still with the CEL light on.. I don't mind... I'm gonna go to the dealer and get me a new MAF just to see if it really was the intake and not my new suspension.... then I'll decide whether I care or not... 
Gains are awesome though!!


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (1.8Trippin)*

actually, maybe i should watch out......


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (rolymoly)*

Oh, and I've only had mine on for about 800 miles...
As of 4/6/02 my stock MAF is now in MAF heaven... He was only a year and a half old...


----------



## RVs021.8T (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (1.8Trippin)*

Just DONT overoil and it should be fine, rolymoly...Thats what I was told was the problem.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (RVs021.8T)*

yeah, i read that on upsolute's page and how people don't have problems after they "dry" them out, thanks


----------



## catalytic (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (rolymoly)*

Before I installed my K&N panel filter, I wiped down every square inch of that thing -- even carefully blotted every fricking pleat to remove any excess oil with some premium paper towels. 
So far, no probs (wood, wood, need some to knock on!), but not getting any real power gains (maybe 1 HP... 2 on a good day). Throttle response is improved slightly... little smoother... and I do notice that I can hear the engine better under WOT (the stock air filter is so darn quiet it's pathetic... it really robs you of some beautiful VR6 music).
I just hope my Carbonio CAI won't be too loud. I heard a friend's custom CAI during a dyno session today and man that thing is loud!


----------



## spydor (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (catalytic)*

Goin stage 3 and have no clue what intake to get. They all look good and none seem to get bad complaints. Not hearing much on the viper


----------



## NJGTI (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (mjtaylor)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I NEVER heard of anyone using Iceman (although it is popular in the Saturn performance world)
Theres a saturn performance world??







[HR][/HR]​the scary thing is theres a kia performance world...http://www.streetkiaz.com


----------



## catalytic (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (NJTDI)*

INstalled the Carbonio last night. Took alot longer than expected (3 hours). Some parts of the instructions could be changed. Sounds like crap under WOT (although haven't heard a CAI yet that I like). Excellent throttle reponse. Should be good for 8 HP on the dyno like most CAI's. More to come...
New entry, April 13: car died in the middle of the road yesterday. Probably the MAF sensor, could be because of the CAI.


[Modified by catalytic, 9:18 PM 4-13-2002]


----------



## Paul (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (catalytic)*

Ractive & others... closed ended filter. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Open end flows better.


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (NJTDI)*















I knew that site had to exist somehow!


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Paul)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ractive & others... closed ended filter. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Open end flows better.[HR][/HR]​
Really? And from where are you drawing this SWAG might I ask














?


----------



## teqeeler (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Gambit)*

ok i think i might go with a carbonio sounds pretty good, just a couple of questions, what could go wrong with an intake? it cant damage anything can it, i neva though it could and any way your supposed to take care of them,im just a worrier thanx.


----------



## catalytic (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (teqeeler)*

I didin't think it would damage anything, but looks like my fears about possible MAF sensor damage came true: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=321031 
I don't think I can conclusively say that the CAI did it, but it would be quite a coincidence if it wasn't. Brand new CAI -- so it's not like I used too much oil after cleaning it. I'm going to agree with soundzero (partly, anyways): I don't know if it's worth risking potential damage to your MAF for 5-10 HP. I rolled the dice and got burned this time.


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (catalytic)*

I did too.. but I feel it was worth it... 
It's a choice we have to make, and we just have to live w/ the consequences... I know for myself, that I will never drive w/ the stock airbox (except for when I go get my new MAF from the dealer) for as long as I own this car!!!


----------



## reruner (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

i have the evo and i dont care what anyone says, my 4th and 5th gear are greatly improved. and the sound rules. im stock becides that.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (reruner)*

well I finallt got the Pipercross Vipe installed. It is one sweet CAI, here's the thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=328520 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (catalytic)*

this guy in my schools MAF just went bone stock... Funny thing is he just ordered a blow off valve... if this would have happend 2 weeks from now dealer would have blamed BOV.


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (steez)*

What mods can you make to your stock airbox, to make it perform better?
Besides a K&N drop in.


----------



## 2KGTI-t (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

you should add velocity... i have that one now... got rid of it on ebay... hehe...


----------



## 2NYS4YA (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (2KGTI-t)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you should add velocity... i have that one now... got rid of it on ebay... hehe... [HR][/HR]​Why? Something wrong with it? Anybody else with a Velocity CAI care to give their reviews since I'm getting mine soon.


----------



## MachMeister (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (RVs021.8T)*

I use the P-flow...I like the modiest gains, but mostly i would have to admit it creates more sound then performace! I chose it because it is a serious direct bolt-on...Ten minutes and your done, no lie. No need to cut the air supply pump or zip-tie it to the side, like some intakes make you do. No need to remove battery to gain access to the wheel well, do not have to worry about hydrolocking the dub if you do not purchase the diverter from evoms...I personally bought it for the bolt- on application, any fellow p-flowers out there agree with me?


----------



## Crass! (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Schumi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]EDIT: What intake do you have? 

[Modified by pooz01wolfsburg, 8:39 AM 4-19-2002]
ok here we go with all you stupid wanna be auto pros.what intake do you have yet i see no pics of intakes and only of air filters. when i look at the mechanics dictionary for the defintion of an intake i get what you people refer to as the runners,which is actually the true intake.i find it fuuny when people say that they did their intake and when i ask them how much shorter there runners are and they give me this look like WTF and after i explain to them the reall meaning they just shrugg there shoulders like the Incompetent retards they and you guys are.
JUST MY .02[HR][/HR]​Wow. simmer down, champ. 
For us, an intake is anything that modifies the air path and/or filter up to the maf. Generally this involves replacing the stock airbox/filter with either a formed pipe with a filter on the end of it or a larger filter that essentially plugs straight into the maf.
Now, for future reference, that sort of rant is generally not cool. You come in and start ranting about 'incompetence' and wannabe auto pros. Please, if someone is doing/saying something wrong by all means correct them but please don't be a dick about it. Calling the entirety of the Vortex incompetent is, well, inaccurate and lame.


----------



## AxeAngel (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Crass!)*

$99 BMC CDA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pgoughary (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (steez)*

My Carbonio comes in on Monday. I talked to Rob about it last night, and he brought some really interesting information to my attention in terms of MAF failures. It turns out that a bad batch of MAFs went out from the factory. I don't know any information on when or where or on how many cars; but, I do know that the information came directly from Bosh and straight to Rob. Just thought that it might be interesting to further look into. Oh, and in terms of the filters with a closed end not performing as well, Carbonio found interesting testing results as well. When testing where the filter took in the greatest amount of air, it was discovered, to their surprise, that most of the air came in through the back of the filter - not the front or bottom. Interesting, no?

[Modified by pgoughary, 8:12 PM 5-3-2002]


[Modified by pgoughary, 5:06 AM 5-4-2002]


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (2NYS4YA)*

I like my Velocity. No problems anywhere yet. Good MAF, good DV, good window regulator








Its a good price and easy to install as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Crass!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Now, for future reference, that sort of rant is generally not cool. You come in and start ranting about 'incompetence' and wannabe auto pros. Please, if someone is doing/saying something wrong by all means correct them but please don't be a dick about it. Calling the entirety of the Vortex incompetent is, well, inaccurate and lame.[HR][/HR]​Well said! Get more than 9? posts, then start talking trash. Don't come here being a newbie with that atitude.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Schumi)*

Yeah dude, don't be Crass!


----------



## donmoses (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (rolymoly)*

whats wrong with buying intakes for looks ? i mean people buy Vr6s for smoothness and sound and the performance sucks


----------



## SRGTI (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (donmoses)*

That's true....


----------



## Spiro SU (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Stock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WebRioter (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Velocity CAI


----------



## pgoughary (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

The Carbonio came in today as scheduled. Install took me and some friends about an hour. The only real problem that we had was fitting the small filter into the air-pump hose. As for the intake's performance, I'm blown away. The throttle response is so dramatically improved that the car feels like a different vehicle all together. As for sound, I'm really impressed at how loud the DV became after the intake went in. It really does sound like a quiet BOV. Torque seems to be greatly improved in third gear, but I have no numbers to back that up. What I know about this product is that I know my car, and the car drives much better than it did with the stock air box. Honestly, the money for a CAI is worth it just for the throttle response alone. Good job Carbonio, you have earned one very happy customer.


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pgoughary)*

quote:[HR][/HR]fitting the small filter into the air-pump hose.[HR][/HR]​It's not an air-pump hose, it's a breather hose for the crankcase. Anyways, when I had that intake on my car, I cut down the plastic piece on the small filter. So then it slid all the way in, like it was supposed to. Just remember to tighten your hose clamp.


----------



## pgoughary (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

I thought that the crank case breather was back by the DV...?


----------



## ericjimenez (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (NJTDI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
the scary thing is theres a kia performance world...http://www.streetkiaz.com[HR][/HR]​
I thought this was funny

From website:
I was driving along listening to some Eminem when I heard this loud rumble next to me. I knew it wasn't my stomach as I just had some cheeseburgers. 
I look over to my left and see this sweet black camaro. Musta had intake or exhaust, * it sounded mean, almost like mine.* 
Well, he reved on me and I said lets go, so we punched it from around 20MPH. I hung for a little bit then he took off, totally dusted me. 
It was a nice race. He gave me a thumbs down though, what a jerk.
-----------------
2000 Kia Sephia


----------



## 2NYS4YA (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (2NYS4YA)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you should add velocity... i have that one now... got rid of it on ebay... hehe... 
Why? Something wrong with it? Anybody else with a Velocity CAI care to give their reviews since I'm getting mine soon.[HR][/HR]​Got it, installed it and love it! Noticable increase in throttle response & power, wicked BOV sound and no CEL! Great intake for a good price! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ALPHA_NUMERIC (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (2NYS4YA)*

Man Schumi is a schmuck. That prick should be banned. Go take your know it all attitude somewhere else fool.


----------



## gtiturbo01 (May 7, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Schumi)*

which intake is better the EVO or the Carbonio? How are they similar? How are they different? What makes one better than the other? and whats MAF?


----------



## donmoses (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (gtiturbo01)*

evo has a loud blow off sound
carbino looks better


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (donmoses)*









I loved the way it looked! Only reason why I took it off was b/c it was just too loud in the cabin.


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

I was first a bit turned off by the sound... but now I LOVE IT!!!
Sounds like a jet engine!! It's especially awesome when really hitting it on the highway!!! weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! and the car just pulls and pulls and pulls!!! no matter for how long I've been pushing the car!... 
It is definitely a COLD air intake!!! 
Most times the hp gain is probably minimal, but the awsome thing is that the car always gets that cold air from the bottom.... meaning you will have hours of fun, no matter how hard you're pushing the car!!!


----------



## gtiturbo01 (May 7, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (1.8Trippin)*

which intake gives more power [hp] carbonio or evo??


----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (gtiturbo01)*

bumping this back up...i wanna hear more.


----------



## M0 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

PiperX kicks butt


----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (M0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]PiperX kicks butt[HR][/HR]​but not a cold air one right?


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (JettaGrrl)*

PiperX is a CAI....
It's very aggressive... and probably gives the most hp and tq... I'm comparing my own experience of having the PiperX and now the Carbonio... but it was a foam filter, and it fried my MAF after about 1k miles of fun filled driving... Oh well... the Carbonio's and EVO's are the best in terms of filtering and still giving good performance...


----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (1.8Trippin)*

I didnt know the viper was a cai...I was waiting for AEM to come out with their new one.
Ill check out the piperx one too...
where did you get it from?


----------



## Damir (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (gtiturbo01)*

quote:[HR][/HR]which intake gives more power [hp] carbonio or evo??[HR][/HR]​Basically the same.


----------



## dubniK (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

I haven't read everything on this thread yet, however, isn't a CAI slightly pointless if the intake temp is raised once it hits the turbo anyways? Well never the less, LOVE MY CARBONIO !!!!!!


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (dubniK)*

I dynoed m car w/the airbox and a K&N Panel, then dynoed w/the Evo CAI
Evo gained 10whp and 14lbs wtq
"Stay stock"....ha.


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Jman5000)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I dynoed m car w/the airbox and a K&N Panel, then dynoed w/the Evo CAI
Evo gained 10whp and 14lbs wtq
"Stay stock"....ha.[HR][/HR]​
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









.... one other slight advantage....







about the EVO's/Carbonio's... is that we keep getting cold air!!! no matter how hard we drive!! lol!!! i love the guys that keep insisting on staying w/ the stock intake!... 

watch.. now that you made that hp/tq statement, they'll come out again! heh!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (dubniK)*

Nice picture! Any others of that setup??


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

I just recieved my Caronio intake system today and I will install it tommorrow. The instruction do look like poop, but the rest of the kit looks preety good. I hope I do not have any problems installing this kit. Zya


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (milo)*

Actually, the instructions from Carbonio are very good, except for the removal of the battery and the last piece of the snorkle on the stock intake. I believe they updated the instructions for the removal of the battery, but the other piece, I don't know. I would recommend you have a friend help you, espically for when you are fitting the filter on the tube.


----------



## MINDGAME (Feb 19, 2001)

Injen has a new one coming out for the 1.8T, and it will supposedly have the most performance gains. This is of course based on a prototype--which we all know changes in production. I also do not know if it is a true CAI or just a cone in the engine bay.
Muy question is, why all of this talk about staying stock? I understand any mod has quality risks, but why are some people really against intakes? I've seen a lot of disagreement with no reasoning. Is it the sound? The MAF? Does an intake have negative remifications on other more helpful mods?


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (MINDGAME)*

The reasoning is b/c the stock box is designed very well. If you follow the box to the end, you'll see the end of the snorkle is right by the headlight. In a way, that is a semi-CAI, if you will.


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Wow this thread has been around for a while. Well, I should finally give props to Rob for coming through with my Carbonio. I was one of the first ones to sign up for it back when he was selling the concept. It took a while to get here and some bad circumstance prevented me from installing it right away. Now I have it installed and I can honestly say it is incredible. It is loud, but I love it! The fit was perfect and it looks gret in the engine compartment. The instructions left something to be desired, but other than that, I have no complaints. That and the outstanding customer service warrants a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## M-Diddy (May 6, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Crash6)*

I'm running a Carbonio in my dub but I have just one question. The CF is supposed to stay cool even under hard driving but mine gets HOT as hell!!!! that can't be good. If it's a CAI, it supposed to stay cool but it really is so hot you can't touch it for long. Should I be worried???


----------



## Crass! (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (M-Ditty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm running a Carbonio in my dub but I have just one question. The CF is supposed to stay cool even under hard driving but mine gets HOT as hell!!!! that can't be good. If it's a CAI, it supposed to stay cool but it really is so hot you can't touch it for long. Should I be worried???[HR][/HR]​The goal is to keep the INSIDE of the tube cool. Carbon fiber has good insulative properties, if I remember correctly, so the heat externally should be reduced inside the pipe itself.
Of course, I could be full of it. I'm a computer geek and totally new to the car-geeking world


----------



## pgoughary (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (M-Ditty)*

M-Ditty: How are you checking to see if the pipe is hot? If you are pulling over, popping your hood, and feeling the pipe, it's deffinately going to be hot after hard summer driving - that's heat soke. However, the tube cools VERY quickly because it's carbon fiber; so, when you start moving, and cooler air is coming into the tube from the atmosphere, it'll cool to the air's temp (or somewhere there-of). Cheers.


----------



## 2KGTI-t (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (mjtaylor)*

i have velocity!!! i LOVE IT!!! 
everyone should get this intake... 200whp with a chipped 1.8t...


----------



## AJMaestro (May 30, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (2KGTI-t)*

I've got the stock with a K&N drop-in (once I get around to it).
This was based upon a recommendation from an APR dealer/mechanic, stating that this would result in the best longevity and it is cheap so I can do research now and not feel bad about dumping it later


----------



## AJMaestro (May 30, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (MINDGAME)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Injen has a new one coming out for the 1.8T, and it will supposedly have the most performance gains. This is of course based on a prototype--which we all know changes in production. I also do not know if it is a true CAI or just a cone in the engine bay.
[HR][/HR]​From the asian side, Injen is one of the better intakes, supposedly outperfomring the AEM CAI (which is the king with Japanese engines).
Also, the K&N filters are the top ones available, for airflow. I've tried a few non-foam filters on my short ram intake (AEM), and the K&N gives the best performance.
I have to search for it, but there was a test of flow performance vs. filter quality, comparing foam (ie HKS) to stainless steel to cloth/paper (K&N, APEXi). The foam filters turn out to be lousy.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Carbonio)*

It seems to me these CAIs are basically all the same, and there's no performance diff between them. Is there ANY diff. between the Blue Rhino and the Carbonio besides looks? I'm tempted to go with the Rhino, partially b/c so few people have them and it's cheaper (not that I really care about that part...)
Anyway, just wondering if they are at all different.


----------



## AJMaestro (May 30, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (dubniK)*

Is there a non-CAI carbonio?
This would be ideal coupled to an intake shield/box. I am paranoid of water and hate how the CAI filter is ralatively inaccessible.
CF works. Comptech built a stock intake box out of carbon fiber for the Acura NSX, and they showed gains on the dyno.


----------



## AJMaestro (May 30, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pgoughary)*

So how many people have been blowing MAF's and has this been fixed (ie the new 1.8Ts no longer go through MAFs)?


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (AJMaestro)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So how many people have been blowing MAF's and has this been fixed (ie the new 1.8Ts no longer go through MAFs)?[HR][/HR]​No connection has been established between MAF failure and CAIs or any other intake mod.
As far as access to the filter, it's very easy on my EVO. I remove the lower left grill piece, undo one bolt to move the horn out of my way, and then I can just undo the clamp (with a screwdriver or socket) and remove the filter. Takes 5 minutes if that.


----------



## AJMaestro (May 30, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (1.8Trippin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]PiperX is a CAI....
It's very aggressive... and probably gives the most hp and tq... I'm comparing my own experience of having the PiperX and now the Carbonio... but it was a foam filter, and it fried my MAF after about 1k miles of fun filled driving... Oh well... the Carbonio's and EVO's are the best in terms of filtering and still giving good performance...







[HR][/HR]​Why not do the PiperX tubing with the filter from EVO (or better yet, get a K&N - they have a million different types and sizes)?


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (AJMaestro)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Why not do the PiperX tubing with the filter from EVO (or better yet, get a K&N - they have a million different types and sizes)?
[HR][/HR]​i was actuall thinking about doing the opposite, PiperX filter and some other CAI's tubing


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (roly)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Why not do the PiperX tubing with the filter from EVO (or better yet, get a K&N - they have a million different types and sizes)?

i was actuall thinking about doing the opposite, PiperX filter and some other CAI's tubing[HR][/HR]​no man.. don't do that! piperx's filter is it's bad part!!... it's just a foam filter!! 
my maf was history after 1k miles w/ it! get a CAI w/ a real filter! like EVO or Carbonio!


----------



## hndaklr (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (dubniK)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I haven't read everything on this thread yet, however, isn't a CAI slightly pointless if the intake temp is raised once it hits the turbo anyways? Well never the less, LOVE MY CARBONIO !!!!!!















[HR][/HR]​That is sick. How did you get the engine cover on with the FMIC? I had trouble, so I just left it off. I have the Piper in that similar set up. I like that a lot. The CF engine cover and intake compliment each other well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubniK (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (hndaklr)*

Thanks for the compliment .. I was hoping the pattern would've matched better between the two, but its good enough








And actually regarding the FMIC, I simply loosened the piping, and adjusted it so it cleared the engine cover. That way everytime I had to remove it, i just pushed the piping a tad bit over to make it fit. Even that didn't turn out perfect though; what I recently did was cut out that entire corner so it flushes with the FMIC piping. 5 minutes and a dremel was all it took. Thanks to DJ_DUB for that idea. Good luck and thanks again!!


----------



## ReFLeX_siLvEr337 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Crass!)*

Sorry, I didn't take pix before dropping it in, but here's my carbonio:







ersonally, I'm pretty impressed by it. Good gains down low with better throttle response. Sound was improved as well. [/quote]
I don't know jack poop about cars. That intake looks good. I hope to become someone who can fix their own car, lol. I've never even changed my own oil dude.

[Modified by ReFLeX_siLvEr337, 4:25 PM 6-16-2002]


[Modified by ReFLeX_siLvEr337, 4:25 PM 6-16-2002]


----------



## sHaaAaag (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Evo MS. I've seen dynos that show it gives, on average, at least 10 hp and ft-lbs of torque. It sounds great too. People are startled by the loud wooosh when I am on boost


----------



## car_dzynr (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (PAJetta18T)*

neuspeed p-flow


----------



## ReFLeX_siLvEr337 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (car_dzynr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]neuspeed p-flow[HR][/HR]​I heard that sux in hot air?


----------



## 20vNB (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (hndaklr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I haven't read everything on this thread yet, however, isn't a CAI slightly pointless if the intake temp is raised once it hits the turbo anyways? [HR][/HR]​ 
Well, if the turbo rises the temperature by 20 degrees, and you intake temperature is 45 degrees, then the air going to your intercooler is 65 degrees.
BUT 
If you lower the intake temp by 15 degrees using a CAI, then your intake temp is now @ 30, which brings the air going to intercooler down to 40 degrees...
Of course, this is just an example, I have no idea how much the turbo rises the air temperature since this has to do with so many variable, such as ambient temperature, your car's coolant/oil temp, how hard you're pushing your turbo, etc etc.


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (20vNB)*

Seems like carbonio is the way to go! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (20vNB)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I haven't read everything on this thread yet, however, isn't a CAI slightly pointless if the intake temp is raised once it hits the turbo anyways? 

Well, if the turbo rises the temperature by 20 degrees, and you intake temperature is 45 degrees, then the air going to your intercooler is 65 degrees.
BUT 
If you lower the intake temp by 15 degrees using a CAI, then your intake temp is now @ 30, which brings the air going to intercooler down to 40 degrees...
Of course, this is just an example, I have no idea how much the turbo rises the air temperature since this has to do with so many variable, such as ambient temperature, your car's coolant/oil temp, how hard you're pushing your turbo, etc etc.[HR][/HR]​
Very well put! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flow vdub (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Senna 1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Seems like carbonio is the way to go! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​so i guess its worth the money


----------



## Sam1.8T (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (flow vdub)*

what about *Velocity* ?


----------



## 2NYS4YA (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (SamTheMan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what about *Velocity* ?[HR][/HR]​What about it? I'm happy with mine.


----------



## Mencius01 (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (ReFLeX_siLvEr337)*

hey reflex_silver - how long did it take you to install your carbonio? I'm not altogether handy myself (yet) and would like to get a time estimate ... thanks!


----------



## Sam1.8T (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (2NYS4YA)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what about *Velocity* ?
What about it? I'm happy with mine. [HR][/HR]​Does it gives the same gains as EVO or Carbonio?
I was in Carbonio site and does the filter go in the same place in Velocity as in Carbonio?


----------



## 2NYS4YA (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (SamTheMan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what about *Velocity* ?
What about it? I'm happy with mine. 
Does it gives the same gains as EVO or Carbonio?
I was in Carbonio site and does the filter go in the same place in Velocity as in Carbonio?[HR][/HR]​I can't compare it to EVO or Carboningyou but I definetely felt an improvement in power and that's was over the BMC intake I had before it. The filter sits right behind the bumper under the headlight miking it a true CAI for at least $60 less than EVO or Carboningyou. Let's not forget that sweet BOV sound also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by 2NYS4YA, 12:41 PM 6-20-2002]


----------



## dub 1.8t (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (2NYS4YA)*

do you have a web site for that velocity cai?


----------



## 2NYS4YA (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (dub 1.8t)*

I think it's thecableshack.com


----------



## alibaba (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (2NYS4YA)*

dang...i really feel like gettin a carbonio...To those of you that have'm: how much did ya'll get it for? And where? thanks big!


----------



## catalytic (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (alibaba)*

http://www.carboniointakes.com


----------



## Chomp On This (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

stock soon evo hopefully


----------



## alibaba (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Chomp On This)*

is that the only site where carbonio's are sold? kinda high priced dont ya think? maybe i will stick wit aem cai...i do not know sheesh.


----------



## Damir (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (alibaba)*

CF is expensive you know. I think $259 is fair in a VW performance world where most 2.5 inch Cat-backs cost more than $650








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif !!


----------



## reapergato (Jun 25, 2002)

so has anybody deduced if the carbonio is better or worth the extra few $$ over the EVO intake?? will the carbon fiber make that much of a difference? help is appreciated.

Luke


----------



## Lamfalus (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (reapergato)*

I'm thinking any system similar in design to another (like say Carbonio and EVOMS) is going to produce similar results. I doubt you'd be able to measure more than a 5HP difference consistently between them. So buy what you like as far as looks or sound. I don't think either one is WAY better than the other. One might be a little better but the difference will be relatively small. 5HP out of 200 is pretty small. So unless you're competitively racing and need to squeeze every last drop of HP from the car, then it probably doesn't matter. Buy what you like!


----------



## -=golF1.8t=- (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Lamfalus)*

I saw the site to carbonio and it said that it doesnt recommend changing the diverter valve cause it wont fit







does anyone know what diverter valves fit with carbonio? what about evo?


----------



## Crass! (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (-=golF1.8t=-)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I saw the site to carbonio and it said that it doesnt recommend changing the diverter valve cause it wont fit







does anyone know what diverter valves fit with carbonio? what about evo? [HR][/HR]​I'm running a TurboXS H25 valve with Carbonio. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## 2KGTI-t (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Crass!)*

velocity...


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Crass!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I saw the site to carbonio and it said that it doesnt recommend changing the diverter valve cause it wont fit







does anyone know what diverter valves fit with carbonio? what about evo? 
I'm running a TurboXS H25 valve with Carbonio. No issues whatsoever.[HR][/HR]​
I'm running Forge w/ no issues... I don't see why it wouldn't fit!!???


----------



## M-Diddy (May 6, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (1.8Trippin)*

I don't think that guy meant to say DV. What he meant was the "Bypass valve" for water ingestion. The site says that the Carbonio should not be used with one of these....


----------



## Lamfalus (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (M-Ditty)*

Actually, in the instructions that came with the EVOMS intake, they say to *not* use the water bypass valve on a turbo charged car. That didn't stop EVOMS from selling me one though. What's up with that? I think I'm going to return it. Not to mention that the foam filter around it was torn in a couple places.


----------



## -=golF1.8t=- (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Lamfalus)*

0hh, i thought both diverter and bypass valves meant the same thing


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Jman5000)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I dynoed m car w/the airbox and a K&N Panel, then dynoed w/the Evo CAI
Evo gained 10whp and 14lbs wtq
"Stay stock"....ha.[HR][/HR]​***I need to correct myself. There's a post or I made of this test, with much more analysis of the numbers. 
+10hp and 30lbs to the wheels TWICE, runs 5 and 6 of a 6-run test.
Stay stock...DOUBLE HAHA


----------



## BORA20VT (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Jman5000)*

tripple "HAHA"


----------



## VW-Kayaker (Apr 5, 2002)

I just did this: http://www.euroswapmeet.com/resourcecenter/howto/articles.asp?ARTICLE_ID=29
Cost = $20


----------



## Gatorfreak (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (VW-Kayaker)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just did this: http://www.euroswapmeet.com/resourcecenter/howto/articles.asp?ARTICLE_ID=29
Cost = $20[HR][/HR]​What are your impressions of it? I've been thinking about doing that.


----------



## VW-Kayaker (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Gatorfreak)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What are your impressions of it? I've been thinking about doing that.[HR][/HR]​Here's what I thought after I did it: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=413850 Been a few days and I still think it was a good thing - just feels good.


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Just instaled my carbonio intake looks, sound great, the filter dosent sit too low, and instilation was easy i did it with me and a freind in a little less than an hour and im 17. Personally i give it 2 thumbs up ima take it to morosso to get it dynoed. Peace http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jmarshal (Jul 20, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (RoBeRt_68)*

Question regarding the Carbonio Intake...
How many pieces does the intake come in? Can you install a relief valve to prevent water lock?


----------



## OnE.EIGHTT (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

I would suggest go to EVOMS, the intake is badass, talk to mike myers he'll hook it up.


----------



## OnE.EIGHTT (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (SamTheMan)*

Don't get P-flo or any intake that is not a CAI but buy EVO


----------



## GTIGuy01 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

I have the Carbinio.
Here are a few of the install pic's,I relocated the small breather
away from the center of the Engine Bay. 

















[Modified by GTIGuy01, 9:32 PM 7-4-2002]


[Modified by GTIGuy01, 8:58 AM 7-24-2002]


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (jmarshal)*

It is not recommended installing a bypass valve on intakes for our motors. Talk to Rob at Carbonio for more info.


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (GTIGuy01)*

Nice job on the install! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIGuy01 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (GTIGuy01)*

thanks....


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​what's that small red round filter-looking thing? what does it do?


----------



## RVs021.8T (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (genxguy)*

Breather filter. You need it.


----------



## MotorMatrix (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (GTIGuy01)*

whats up with this blue rhino intake?? anyone installed this one yet?? it looks pricey but replaces the MAH and the inlet pipe to the turbo.
http://www.bluerhinoautosport.com/blue_rhino_autosport_web_page_001.htm


----------



## steez (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (MotorMatrix)*

people posted pics but ill just share as well... evo


----------



## jettaevo (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (steez)*

I was going to go with BMC CDA, then I wasn't to convinced about, plus the snorkel looks a little cheap and ghetto for me. So I was going to go with EVO, but ECS's lousy service made me think twice. Then I picked up the phone, called Rob at Carbonio, and WOW, what a great guy. Really took his time to explain the product and the install. He really made me feel good about spending a little extra. Not to mention, the Carbonio, looks HOT!!! I expect it to arrive by fri.


----------



## GTIGuy01 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (jettaevo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was going to go with BMC CDA, then I wasn't to convinced about, plus the snorkel looks a little cheap and ghetto for me. So I was going to go with EVO, but ECS's lousy service made me think twice. Then I picked up the phone, called Rob at Carbonio, and WOW, what a great guy. Really took his time to explain the product and the install. He really made me feel good about spending a little extra. Not to mention, the Carbonio, looks HOT!!! I expect it to arrive by fri.[HR][/HR]​You're gonna like it .......


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (GTIGuy01)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You're gonna like it .......[HR][/HR]​








I second that!!!


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (1.8Trippin)*

Definately worth it. Now, if we can only talk him into making the rest of the piping down to the turbo......


----------



## Lamfalus (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Crash6)*

Don't you guys worry about water though (not "bury the filter in water" but "get the filter wet from splashing water")? With either the Carbonio or the EVOMS, I can't help but think that the filter gets a bit wet when driving through normal rain showers. When I installed mine it just looks to me like it wouldn't be too hard for the filter to get splashed at least a little bit. Thoughts? Is that an advantage to the piperX system (isn't it's filter up in the engine bay?)?


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Lamfalus)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Don't you guys worry about water though (not "bury the filter in water" but "get the filter wet from splashing water")? With either the Carbonio or the EVOMS, I can't help but think that the filter gets a bit wet when driving through normal rain showers. When I installed mine it just looks to me like it wouldn't be too hard for the filter to get splashed at least a little bit. Thoughts? Is that an advantage to the piperX system (isn't it's filter up in the engine bay?)?[HR][/HR]​I don't know about the EVO... but the carbonio filter isn't all that close to the ground actually... In order to see it through the right bottom vent you have to look up... cus only the bottom end of the filter is visible through there...
Also, the filter dries in like 5 minutes if you do drive through some deep water... and i mean deeeep!... 
PiperX has a nice design, but the quality (foam filter, for example) and construction is crap! I had it for 1k miles and then my MAF was fried!!
I'd say don't worry about it!... just don't drive through water that's deeper than a foot and a half... which i doubt you do very often... i hope!


----------



## M-Diddy (May 6, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Lamfalus)*

I gott agive my big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the Carbonio. I love it! And you don't really have to worry about water when driving in rain. I got caught in a monsoon coming back from Newark last month and had to drive in it for like 2 hours. When I go home. filter was wet, but dried very quickly, and not a thing happened....


----------



## M-Diddy (May 6, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Lamfalus)*

I gotta give my big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the Carbonio. I love it! And you don't really have to worry about water when driving in rain. I got caught in a monsoon coming back from Newark last month and had to drive in it for like 2 hours. When I go home. filter was wet, but dried very quickly, and not a thing happened....


----------



## Lamfalus (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (1.8Trippin)*

Yeah, mine's not too close to the ground either. Just wanted to hear someone tell me I was being paranoid is all...
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sam1.8T (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (M-Ditty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]When I go home. filter was wet, but dried very quickly, and not a thing happened....







[HR][/HR]​Question is....does it do its job when wet? which is to filter and make sure nothing else get up in the pipe....?


----------



## M-Diddy (May 6, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (SamTheMan)*

I don't see how not.... Just because it's wet doesn't mean it's not going to filter any dirt or particles.


----------



## spoolin (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (M-Ditty)*

EvO EvO EvO... Psst I was just there, please give me a deal on resocketing that damn chip







I pulled a little too hard on the left side








Jon D.


----------



## Sam1.8T (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (spoolin)*

I just ordered the EVO...! 232 buckaroos to the door....will be getting it Tuesday...can't wait!!


----------



## Turbobug (Jun 8, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (SamTheMan)*

wow almost 20,000 views...cool.
that is all.


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Turbobug)*

Yeah, this is a great thread!


----------



## OnE.EIGHTT (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

The only intakes I have seen are BRAS and EVOs lucky enough I have EVOs too and love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WebRioter (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Velocity Cold Air Intake


----------



## reapergato (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (WebRioter)*

**caugh CARBONIO caugh** **caugh ROB KICKS ASS caugh caugh*** man if i lived in france you know what they would call my Carbonio? 
"LE BADASS"
its great. and i live in SEATTLE... the RAIN capitol of the world.... and I have had no water problems at all.


----------



## GTI Dave (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Has anyone tried or heard about the bluerhino intake? It has CAI plus 3" MAF housing and goes to the turbo(turbo inlet pipe included) It looks like the best system so far. the site has dyno plot & shows 20+HP it is expensive though.


----------



## Croikee (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (reapergato)*

Word up on Seattle being the rain capital. I also live there with a Carbonio and have had no problems at all. The Carbonio is a little expensive, but money grows on trees, right?


----------



## Sam1.8T (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Croikee)*

I just installed my EVO.....
mmm....let me see.....
Installation: was kinda pain in the @$$, 'cause I had a hard time aligning the tubes....
First impressions: built quality is not that great but first at idle engine sounds louder than stock. After few minutes at idle.....before you hear the turbo it gives out like a low pitch sound.....then it starts to do "Wooooshing"
Driving impressions: like lots of people post here....butt dyno says "More Torque" You can really hear the engine and blow off.
Bottom line .....more fun. My ECU still has to adapt to it. I hope it gave me at least a little power gain over stock for now








2 Questions For people who has EVO:
1. Anyone has any pics of showing how to anchor the tube securely?
2. Is it better that the Smog pipe is infront of the engine?



[Modified by SamTheMan, 9:33 PM 7-21-2002]


----------



## ReFLeX_siLvEr337 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Mencius01)*

Mencius01, I don't have my 337 yet, so therefore I haven't put any intake in.







I dunno how you got that idea







lol. Sorry if you misunderstood me.


----------



## OnE.EIGHTT (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (SamTheMan)*

my breather is located right by the radiator and EVO installed it. I just got it chipped too so with the GIAC and the intake the car is pretty nuts and believe me it sounds and pulls perfect.


[Modified by OnE.EIGHTT, 11:57 AM 7-21-2002]


----------



## reeston (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Just ordered an AEM CAI from ADVENTON.COM. They have in in stock for $168. Strange thing is, they have them listed for 00-02 Golf 1.8t but not for GTI. 1-866-ADVENTON


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

just got injen cai. pretty nice fit and finish, from initial inspection. and it comes with an attached tube for the breather hose.


----------



## TuRbOnEr420 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (genxguy)*

i just ordered the aem cai also...i've heard good things about them and they're a name i can trust...well at least that's what my friends told me..


----------



## TahoeQuattro (Nov 19, 2001)

*Lock the post!!!!!*

Would someone please lock this post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sick of always seeing it on the board!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smashbox (Jun 17, 2001)

*Re: Lock the post!!!!! (RenoJetta)*

i have an ITG drop in and a modded airbox
i noticed throttle response even being stock 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=425307 
read this thread all the way through it has some usefull info

scott


----------



## Chrismilli (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: Lock the post!!!!! (blu1552)*

I looked at this entire post, and unless some serious studies were done concerning intake velocities and flow based on piping. Why cant I just buy some PVC piping, and samco connecters, and slap on a K&N cone? Wouldn't that work just as well? 
Chris


----------



## 2KGTI-t (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: Lock the post!!!!! (Chrismilli)*

no... pvc is not meant for the heat that is under the hood... and the kinks that you would have to make wouldnt make for good air flow... but hay what ever floats your boat...


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: Lock the post!!!!! (2KGTI-t)*

quote:[HR][/HR]no... pvc is not meant for the heat that is under the hood... ...[HR][/HR]​
what the heck are you basing that little gem on?


----------



## Damir (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Lock the post!!!!! (Cypher2k)*

BTW, you can check my *Carbonio CAI Video*, to hear the Intake in action!



[Modified by Damir, 9:29 AM 8-10-2002]


----------



## Sam1.8T (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: Lock the post!!!!! (Damir)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BTW, you can check my *Carbonio CAI Video*, to hear the Intake in action!
[HR][/HR]​That's almost same as the sound of my EVO


----------



## JLMax16 (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Lock the post!!!!! (Sam1.8T)*

The AEM is a bit louder.


----------



## Damir (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Lock the post!!!!! (JLMax16)*

I don't think so... I've heard it in real life, and it sounds the same...


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Lock the post!!!!! (Damir)*

{quote}I looked at this entire post, and unless some serious studies were done concerning intake velocities and flow based on piping. Why cant I just buy some PVC piping, and samco connecters, and slap on a K&N cone? Wouldn't that work just as well? 
Chris{quote}
Yes, there has been some studies concerning intake velocities and flow as well as material strength, heat resistance, and heat dissipation properties. Does it really all make a difference? 
Truth be told, after all that, PVC pipe and and a K&N cone would probably work fine.


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Lock the post!!!!! (Crash6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Truth be told, after all that, PVC pipe and and a K&N cone would probably work fine.[HR][/HR]​Yeah, but it wouldn't look bada$$ though!


----------



## Chrismilli (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: Lock the post!!!!! (2KGTI-t)*

quote:[HR][/HR]no... pvc is not meant for the heat that is under the hood... and the kinks that you would have to make wouldnt make for good air flow... but hay what ever floats your boat...[HR][/HR]​You realize with a high enough heat gun I can bend one peice of PVC to look almost Identical to the piping on something like AEM. I just don't get the pricing on these things.
Chris


----------



## wolfier (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Carbonio)*

Hi Carbonio...
About your web site...I cannot visit it because it only accepts IE as a browser and I do not use IE. I want to visit your site to learn more about the Carbonio intakes - it'd be nice to have a "skip" link so people can go directly to the web pages skipping the Macromedia and Micro$oft-specific stuffs.


----------



## Damir (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (wolfier)*

oops


[Modified by Damir, 9:22 AM 8-14-2002]


----------



## Damir (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (wolfier)*

[Modified by Damir, 9:35 AM 8-14-2002]


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Damir)*

Why did you erase it? 
Did you just do free advertising for them or something?... It was very thorough!... Maybe a bit too thorough..


----------



## Damir (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (1.8Trippin)*

The pics linking was not working, so I got rid of the whole thing.
But if you want to see some pics of the CARBONIO CAI check "My Pics"
and if you want to hear it, check "My Video"
Aight


----------



## SRGTI (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Can't believe this thread is STILL around.....


----------



## Damir (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (SRGTI)*

It just keeps going, and going, and going...


----------



## NETBEETLE (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Damir)*

BugMod 3" Ram Air CAI...not the prettiest, but gets the job done (for the NB only at this time). Not too many options available for the NB 1.8T, so this fits the bill nicely...
*BugMod 3" CAI Systems* 
Any CAI System with a remote intake opening is going to suck some "moisturized" air during driving in wet conditions. The issue is not dampness more than a soaked filter that could cause a hydrolock situation. Bypass breathers are great and all, but has anyone submerged their remote-mounted filter to see if they work as billed? You wouldn't believe the amount of suction generated by your intake under throttle application unless you've seen it yourself.


----------



## Nikon101 (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (NETBEETLE)*

Here's some pics of my car with the Pipercross Viper CAI.


----------



## markvann (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Lock the post!!!!! (Chrismilli)*

Yea, you can do pvc, its just ghetto .............


----------



## markvann (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Nikon101)*

What is the deal with the pipercross? What is the advantage of that funny looking chamber there with the carbon stuff?


----------



## Nikon101 (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (markvann)*

The deal with the pipercross is that it's the best flowing cai intake you can get for our cars. The funny looking carbon thing is the filter located directly in front of the MAF. The only bad thing with the Viper is that it's supposed to kill your MAF but ive had mine for 1000 miles and everything is still perfect.


----------



## skab1htk (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

had the evo for about 3 months.... was constantly tightening the clamps and would still fall apart about once a month it seemed... id be driving and noticed that the intake was starting to sound different. id pop the hood and whatdaya know the bottom piece had fallen off(the first piece to connect to the filter every time.. not onlky that but also my friends fell off and he ran it over on the freeway within two days... needless to say i switched to a metal one piece cai from tomas tuning in berkley... have had about three weeks,, no problems so far and dont really expect any to be tuthfull.. beware of the sloppilyt designed evo intake...


----------



## GTI Dave (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (skab1htk)*

how much was that Thomas Tuning intake? Do they have a website? I'm not to far from berkley so I'm interested. How much power on a chipped car does it add?


----------



## mau (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (GTI Dave)*

custom made 










[Modified by mau, 4:34 PM 8-24-2002]


----------



## skab1htk (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (GTI Dave)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how much was that Thomas Tuning intake? Do they have a website? I'm not to far from berkley so I'm interested. How much power on a chipped car does it add?[HR][/HR]​
http://tomassporttuning.com/  160$ i dont know exact #s but they probably vary so much that i wouldnt buy it somuch for the power but for the noise... but i will tell you that i felt as if i had quicker throttle res w/ the tomas intake and felt more high end power... is it all in my head...who knows but all i do know is that im pleased with it...


----------



## reapergato (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (mau)*

looks pretty..... hows the heat soak?


----------



## Phantazm (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Anyone have the Jetex? They make an intake now, not just an exhaust:
http://jetex.co.uk/Jetexwebsite/airfilters/TRK.htm


----------



## sir_not_appearing (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Phantazm)*

I'm sorry but that Jetex CAI looks like something you'd see advertised late at night on TV for $19.95. Looks like a filter with a shop-vac hose attached to it.


[Modified by sir_not_appearing, 10:32 AM 8-27-2002]


----------



## 02 GTI 1point8T (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (sir_not_appearing)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm sorry but that Jetex CAI looks like something you'd see advertised late at night on TV for $19.95. Looks like a filter with a shop-vac hose attached to it.[HR][/HR]​lol, tru dat!










[Modified by 02 GTI 1point8T, 1:36 AM 8-28-2002]


----------



## Phantazm (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (sir_not_appearing)*

Yep, but looks aren't everything - I'm curious about the benefit vs. cost.
18% cooling effect advertised, for $153.42 US.
It looks odd with nested cone filters - it could be taking hot air from the engine bay.
Better than a ghetto mod? Maybe.


----------



## mau (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (reapergato)*

Heat soak is not that bad. I need to do a 45 degree small pipe to have it closer to the wheel well. I opened a hole and did two layers of aluminum mesh for cold air.


----------



## synthsis (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (PAJetta18T)*

blatant plug for myself-----------
*i sell the EVOMS intake for $215 shipped* 
email [email protected] for details
peaz


----------



## absolutegti337 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

AEM cold air intake. Nice sound with a Forge. Good for some torque with the butt dyno.


----------



## danskii (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (IndigoBlue1.8t)*

what do you guys think about AEM CAI's? http://www.aempower.com/induction.htm


----------



## harryhoudini (Aug 30, 2002)

This thread is a great example of the reason I keep coming back to Vortex. DAMN intelligent responses comparing similar products. Intelligent and mature conversation about different ways to approach a solution. 
Props to Carbonio for answering questions directly and particpating in this forum. 
I believe I have made up my mind.. Carbonio it is.


----------



## gtiturbo01 (May 7, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (harryhoudini)*

lets get this topic over with its still in my recent topics section for the love of god


----------



## IndigoBlue1.8t (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (gtiturbo01)*

yeah each vote brings it back to the top of recent topics








ps: I'm getting a Carbonio.


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (absolutegti337)*

Doesn't PVC let off some gases that can kill you when it's put under heat? If that's the case, I wouldn't recommend using it as an intake tube!


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (IndigoBlue1.8t)*








It's a great topic.


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

videos and sound clips can say a thousand words. seriously, bust out those dv cams guys! i'm sure we can get some people to host. that one vid of the carbonio is cool, but the audio is super low quality.


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (FreshieMedia)*

check this out... it's of my jetex 2.75in exhaust.. but u can hear the carbonio in the background when i hit it... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=516618
im gonna take a video of just the carbonio too.... 
it sounds sick combined w/ the K04!!


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (1.8Trippin)*

cool, maybe we can arrange a gtg in chicago area. i'd love to see/hear(drive?) all these things in person


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (1.8Trippin)*

cool, maybe we can have a gtg in the chicago area. i'd love to see/hear/drive? these things in person. i'd bring my dv camera to take videos and host them for all to enjoy!


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (FreshieMedia)*

for sure dude!
we have gtg's quite often... keep a look out (sign up to the chitown dubber spotting thread!) in the midwest threads!


----------



## Crass! (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (1.8Trippin)*

here's a quick little burnout at the track - you can hear the dv blow back quite clearly.
Oh, this is with a Carbonio cai and turboxs h25 DV:
http://www.crass.net/carstuff/9-13-crass2.wmv


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (1.8Trippin)*

http://members.rogers.com/gtitech/jetex.MOV 

finally i have the correct link!..
btw, it sounds way better in real life... much deeper!..
and the intake makes much more noise when rolling vs. standing still like this... ill try to make a nice vid. clip of this soon!








enjoy!










[Modified by 1.8Trippin, 3:43 PM 9-20-2002]


----------



## reeston (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (1.8Trippin)*

I have the AEM and love the performance it gave me but just a note; my lower flexible mount (one near the filter) broke last week and the added stress to the upper mount caused it to break off the inner fender. I repaired it but just thought I'd post this to see if anybody else experienced this with the AEM.


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (1.8Trippin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]http://members.rogers.com/gtitech/jetex.MOV 

finally i have the correct link!..
btw, it sounds way better in real life... much deeper!..
and the intake makes much more noise when rolling vs. standing still like this... ill try to make a nice vid. clip of this soon!








enjoy!









[Modified by 1.8Trippin, 3:43 PM 9-20-2002][HR][/HR]​hey, emil, are you going to portillo's tomorrow night with cvo? i live down the street and was planning on going, i can bring my dv cam and we can shoot all the video you want. let me know!


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (FreshieMedia)*

oh, id love to take some video from inside the car w/ the windows down.... it sounds insane!!








especially now! it must be the weather!.. 
thing is i can really get on it too much right now since the clutch is brand new as of today... i gotta hold for at least 500 miles (goes quick!)... 
but we can see what we can do anyhow... 
ill let u know tomorrow if i make it out to the cvo meeting... i haven't gone for quite a while..


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (ShyGuy)*

I have done the rerouted intake with the PVC and it stays cool even under hard driving. I doubt that the PVC ever heats up enough for it to deteriorate in a way to "release deadly gases". I think that it is a cool and inexpensive mod and you get the satisfaction of having built something and not just buying something to bolt on. It's a viable alternative, especially if you don't have the $$$. It's quieter than running without the snorkel (which I did for a year) and louder than stock. I noticed a slight increase in gas mileage and smoother top end. my 2 cents.


----------



## Damir (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (yum)*

oops



[Modified by Damir, 5:58 PM 9-24-2002]


----------



## SloRedGTI (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Velocity, arrived yesterday, waiting till friday to install. can't wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002GTIgeeFOSHO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

go atp cold air advanced tuning products 120 for the whole kit!!!


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (2002GTIgeeFOSHO)*

To everyone with the carbonio...do you like it? ANyone had any problems at all yet? Also...anyone know if carbonio would do a group buy to get that 259 down a little?


----------



## Crass! (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (TrierBora)*

quote:[HR][/HR]To everyone with the carbonio...do you like it? ANyone had any problems at all yet? Also...anyone know if carbonio would do a group buy to get that 259 down a little?







[HR][/HR]​I have one of the first units to be shipped out. It's still solidly bolted to my car. Every time I drive I can feel it's influence and hear it's results. Dig it I do. Buy it, you should.


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Crass!)*

I really think i will get it. Does anyone know if there has ever been a group buy on it? Or if we can get a group buy or some kind of discount? Cuz the cheaper it is...the sooner i can get it. Although i probably wouldn't put it on until a few months from now or put it on and take it off for the winter...weather gets kinda nasty around here and i don't want to take the risk.


----------



## harryhoudini (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (TrierBora)*

Well, call them up and see what they want to do about a group buy. I would purchase now if we could get the price down to $200 or so.


----------



## harryhoudini (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (harryhoudini)*

Nevermind... I just did myself. We'll see what they say.


----------



## RangeR BoB (Aug 17, 2000)

*Bugmod 3" CAI kit*

On the UPS truck as we speak.
Had a LLtek kit on my Audi A4


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (TrierBora)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=332316&postid=4635178#4635178

= new carbonio movie!


----------



## too fast (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (1.8Trippin)*

I just got the aem cai and its great what a diffrenece


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

my injen:


















[Modified by genxguy, 1:56 PM 10-21-2002]


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (too fast)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tvwrbo (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (genxguy)*

^ That Injen intake is far and away the nicest looking, but how does it compare performance wise? I'm in the market, am a little skeptical, because it's not even listed on the first page of choices for CAI







....anyone else besides genxguy using this unit?














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (tvwrbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]^ That Injen intake is far and away the nicest looking, but how does it compare performance wise? I'm in the market, am a little skeptical, because it's not even listed on the first page of choices for CAI







....anyone else besides genxguy using this unit?














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Look, the deal is that they are virtually IDENTICAL. I can't believe this debate is re-hashed almost weekly. They are all curved pipes pumping air to and from the same place!!! There are minor differences in the material (aluminum, CF, plastic, etc.), some filters, and maybe a bend here and there - it don't make no difference!!! "Oh, which one absorbs more heat than the other? Blah blah blah!" By the time it hits the IC any super, minor diffs are GONE!
Buy whatever the heck you want and that you think will look good in your engine compartment. If you lined up all teh dynos from these pipes, you'd wonder what the fuss was about.


----------



## tvwrbo (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (dcomiskey)*

Bump - 
just to to piss dcomiskey off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (tvwrbo)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steve_ori (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Personally, I like the look of the Neuspeed P-Flo.


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (steve_ori)*

something i've been running for some time


----------



## vweurotuner (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (9VW23yrs)*

So do most intakes give you the same power or not? Carbonio and AEM, how are they different in power?


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Larry1.8TTU)*

Get outta here - who cares what you think? OBVIOUSLY this thread doesn't suck - look at all the "views".


----------



## Das GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

I got a carbonio cai, and to be honest... It kinda sucked. I felt a loss of power in everyday driving and when the temps started to drop here, my check engine light would come on under hard acceleration. When I put the stock box back on the light would go back out, and I felt that more power in the bottom end returned instantly. I've put the carbonio back on a few times, just to make sure, but always the same results. I've checked every fitting numerous times for leaks. I'm going to look into an ITG drop in filter now. The carbonio looked cool enough and the blow off like noise was a grin factor for a few days (although it gets old quick), but honestly for the cost of the intake, it was not worth it to me. The gains I felt where very small and at very high rpm. I really tried to convince myself of the gains, to justify keeping it. Also the filter would get very damp sometimes and that worried me with all the crappy weather we get in New England. Maybe with a chip and an exhaust it would preform better? It was my first mod on this car (7k miles) and a dissappointing one. Very high quality stuff though.


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Das GTI)*

I went back to the stock box for different reasons, but I also added a drop-in K&N element. Glad I did it too


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

30,000+ views







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002 1.8T Jetta (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (PAJetta18T)*

I have the AEM cold air intake. I love it.


----------



## reeston (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (2002 1.8T Jetta)*

I have an AEM but recently went back to stock with K&N. Had a couple of CEL's but not really sure if it was attributed to the CAI. Anyway, stock for at least the winter.


[Modified by reeston, 4:06 PM 10-26-2002]


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (9VW23yrs)*

quote:[HR][/HR] something i've been running for some time























[HR][/HR]​How's this setup working for you? I can't afford a real CAI so I'm planning on taking some 3" Tubing and sticking it into the airbox.


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (ShyGuy)*

I run a pipercross panel filter inside the stock airbox, the hose is 3.5 inches. It works great with the Stage 3 !


----------



## Turbo-S (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (RVs021.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Theres a saturn performance world??








BAHAHAHA








Yeah there actually is. I remember someone posting the site, and he said that all they do on the site is say how the 1.8T aint sh#t. Thats what I heard. They dog our cars, well the 1.8T anyway.[HR][/HR]​The saturns run well at my area autocrosses, they have good low end torque, but that is it.. I have only been bested once by a saturn ( a saturn wagon no less) but the driver also has a 1979 Prische 911 Twin turbo. 9he is a GREAT driver)
I hav also owned a saturn (1993 SL2) and by 1.8t kicks the crap out of it (2002 NB Turbo S)
Eric


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Turbo-S)*

My previous car was a Saturn coupe, twincam. I loved it, but I had to move on.


----------



## ShyGuy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (9VW23yrs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I run a pipercross panel filter inside the stock airbox, the hose is 3.5 inches. It works great with the Stage 3 ![HR][/HR]​Were you able to fit the hose into the stock airbox without modifying the box itself? Because I hear the stock intake side of the box will only take 3" max.


----------



## TTR BUG (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (ShyGuy)*

Anybody tried the P-flow?
I hear a lot of people talking a lot of poop about Nuespeed, and I'm kinda wondering why...
Any responses about personal experiences with the P-flow (or the P-chip) would be appreciated


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (ShyGuy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I run a pipercross panel filter inside the stock airbox, the hose is 3.5 inches. It works great with the Stage 3 !
Were you able to fit the hose into the stock airbox without modifying the box itself? Because I hear the stock intake side of the box will only take 3" max.[HR][/HR]​I enlarged the intake hole from top to bottom on the airbox and cut the corner off a bit so the hose will not kink. If you look at the top pic you can see how the hose cuts the corner a bit.


----------



## catalytic (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Das GTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I got a carbonio cai, and to be honest... It kinda sucked. I felt a loss of power in everyday driving and when the temps started to drop here, my check engine light would come on under hard acceleration. When I put the stock box back on the light would go back out, and I felt that more power in the bottom end returned instantly. I've put the carbonio back on a few times, just to make sure, but always the same results. I've checked every fitting numerous times for leaks. I'm going to look into an ITG drop in filter now. The carbonio looked cool enough and the blow off like noise was a grin factor for a few days (although it gets old quick), but honestly for the cost of the intake, it was not worth it to me. The gains I felt where very small and at very high rpm. I really tried to convince myself of the gains, to justify keeping it. Also the filter would get very damp sometimes and that worried me with all the crappy weather we get in New England. Maybe with a chip and an exhaust it would preform better? It was my first mod on this car (7k miles) and a dissappointing one. Very high quality stuff though.[HR][/HR]​That's the way it is with bigger intakes and exhaust systems. They sacrifice low end power for more high end. The larger diameter means lower intake velocity at low rpm's and therefore less low end torque.
I had the Carbonio and sent it back because it sounded like crap on my VR6 and because I only got gains at med-high rpm's and a loss at low rpm's. 
I think it's silly to go for high rpm power when most of your driving is at low-mid rpm in the city and during rush hour. When will you ever hit 5,500 rpm on a weekday?


----------



## DEFCON_Theory80 (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Stock with K&N Filter.. Just taking APR's advice.. And it's good advice too.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (DEFCON_1.8True)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Stock with K&N Filter.. Just taking APR's advice.. And it's good advice too.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​That's what I have...


----------



## Wolfsburg1Point8T (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

blue rhino is the best!


----------



## nbulko (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (catalytic)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I had the Carbonio and sent it back because it sounded like crap on my VR6 and because I only got gains at med-high rpm's and a loss at low rpm's. 
I think it's silly to go for high rpm power when most of your driving is at low-mid rpm in the city and during rush hour. When will you ever hit 5,500 rpm on a weekday?[HR][/HR]​
all the time bud


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]blue rhino is the best![HR][/HR]​Care to explain what makes it the best?


----------



## VDUBBINDizzy (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

I can't believe I am posting in this thread.
quote:[HR][/HR]blue rhino is the best!
Care to explain what makes it the best?[HR][/HR]​It is a TIP, larger MAF housing, and CAI in one. Not bad for $400.


----------



## Damir (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (VDUBBINDizzy)*

Not bad for creating a lean condition...


----------



## VDUBBINDizzy (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Damir)*

Sort of like your CAI or TIP. Luckily all the chips for these motors run rich.


----------



## Crass! (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (VDUBBINDizzy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I can't believe I am posting in this thread.
blue rhino is the best!
Care to explain what makes it the best?
It is a TIP, larger MAF housing, and CAI in one. Not bad for $400.[HR][/HR]​My understanding is that the MAF housing's internal diameter is the same as stock. If it wasn't you'd have to recalibrate your maf sensor to deal with the larger volume of the tube in which it sits. Last I check, Blue Rhino doesn't provide you with new programming...


----------



## Prefekt (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Crass!)*

All these guesses about the Blue Rhino intake by people who don't have it. Any ECU worth its solder will adjust and calibrate to the extra air volumes after a few days. Sure, if you dyno and wideband the car the day you put the intake on its going to read a bit high (13-14), but if you come back and run it again after a few days driving it and run it again, A/F drops to a wonderful 12:1. And if you are chipped you are more like 11:1 since all chips are setup more rich than stock.
Now besides all that, it really is a sweet deal. Cold air intake all the way to the turbo, who else has that? Give it a chance. I believe the Blue Rhino guys have cars that have been running this setup for almost a year now, making the same power as in the beginning without any observed increase in wear. Our cars are smarter than we give them credit for and Blue Rhino uses that to their advantage and yours. Any cold air intake is going to rock, this one just rocks a little harder! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Perfekt)*

32,000+ views





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbovw18 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

that's too many views. i have an evo, it's neat


----------



## hicina337 (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

at first i was skeptical about the whole intake situation, i was toying with the idea of a drop in filter vs. cai vs. stock, eventually i deceided to do the cai and bought the carbonio sys., definitely felt a difference in acceleration, much smoother, and i felt a little gain in bottom end torque, and it definitely looks cool. though i do have to agree with some people that have it is loud, but i got use to it fast. i have to say the guys at carbonio made a good kit.


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (hicina337)*

ttt


----------



## pickwit (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (catalytic)*

I have changed the MAF housing to a VR6 one keeping the OEM MAF, attached to this is 80mm rubber hosing and much larger TIP to the K04 turbo. (Rubber hosing and TIP is for S3/TT- stock VW/AUDI parts).
On the filter end, I am running a BMC 80/140 CAI. A cold induction tube made of aircraft duct pipe runs into the CAI from the original snorkel postion.
Power gains just for these two mods are in the region of 12bhp and torque gains of







20N.M...


----------



## GTiandrew (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (footose)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








this was around $75 (CDN) .. Ractive Intake. I think I got a deal though







It even came with the heatsheild![HR][/HR]​
POJUNK you got there. Heat soak is what you paid for.


----------



## Kei78 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Wow..just checked into this thread again...i too have an evo cai...cant believe that there are so many more out there as well!!


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Kei78)*

Bump for the never-ending thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Jman5000)*

Thanks for the info on the airbox mods, so what your saying is that all these companies out there marketing airbox mods are laughing all the way to the bank - similar to overpaid professional athletes?
I replacing my airfilter and was wondering what you recomend? Stock?
K&N? or other?
Thanks for your response - Mark


----------



## AxeAngel (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (GTiandrew)*

i moved over to the darkside. moved over to an evo last week


----------



## RVs021.8T (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (AxeAngel)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i moved over to the darkside. moved over to an evo last week[HR][/HR]​You like?


----------



## Wolfsburg1Point8T (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (RVs021.8T)*

Blue Rhino Autosport is so expensive but u will love it when you pull a car or more on another car with the same mods!


----------



## RVs021.8T (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Blue Rhino Autosport is so expensive but u will love it when you pull a car or more on another car with the same mods![HR][/HR]​Is this "I Jett A Wolfsburg" from 20V?


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (RVs021.8T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redlands_gti (May 12, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

i have a Carbonio, i was kinda skeptical at frist but now tht i have it i love it! i have an APR chip and you can really feel the difference. like others have said the low end gets hurt but the response is better. also living in southern california, heatsoak is a BIG problem, and with this intake it has helped a lot, on hot days i hardly feel a loss of power at all. as for the sound, it is great, a clear clean sound of air being released. people ask me questions about it all the time. plus the construction of the intake tube (carbon fiber) is top quality and it makes the engine compatment look great! all around great produt


----------



## DubTuning.com (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (redlands_gti)*

just slapped the Carbonio on.... check out my review
* http://www.jwelty.com/dubtuning/projectmk4/part5.html *
.
.


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? ([email protected])*

OMG...... I just voted and kept this thread alive.....my bad


----------



## club18t.com (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (SAPJetta)*

I'm running the club18t cold air intake. YOu can check it out at club18t.com


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

i guess this is a stupid question but with those pics above with the intake in the engine compartment, how do you get cold air from a hot engine compartment?


----------



## harryhoudini (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (bluesbrothers)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i guess this is a stupid question but with those pics above with the intake in the engine compartment, how do you get cold air from a hot engine compartment?[HR][/HR]​The cold air is pulled in from the wheel well and piped through the engine bay... that is why the material that the intake is made of is important... something that doesn't retain heat from the engine is the best (carbon fibre, polycarboniate, etc)


----------



## nolimitsoldier (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (club18t.com)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm running the club18t cold air intake. YOu can check it out at club18t.com[HR][/HR]​hehe.
I have an EVO and love it!


----------



## KurtP (May 24, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (nolimitsoldier)*

does the carbonio get air from the front left vent the same as the EVO? stupid question i know, but only pics ive seen show the carbonio from the removed wheel fender, and ive never looked downt here to see if it would be blocked.


----------



## 2ndTimesACharm (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (RVs021.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Yeah there actually is. I remember someone posting the site, and he said that all they do on the site is say how the 1.8T aint sh#t. Thats what I heard. They dog our cars, well the 1.8T anyway.[HR][/HR]​You think that is good? Check out http://www.streetkiaz.com/index.php 
Ah jeez...you will seriously laugh your @$$ off! 



[Modified by 2ndTimesACharm, 9:02 PM 12-13-2002]


----------



## phinn (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (2ndTimesACharm)*

wow what a huge post...
Does anyone here have a VR6 and actually LIKE the results of a CAI on their engine? All i keep reading is it either sounds like crap, they've had MAF failures, or almost unoticable gains...
Just curious, because i would love to hear that a CAI rules, sounds great ,and nice gains for the money... but that just doesnt seem to be a reality








Oh well, ill just save up more for DSR 256 cams and a Milltek


----------



## 1.8T Grocery Getter (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (phinn)*

We need to get all the intake manufacturers together, get someone's shop w/ a dyno to sponsor and put up all the intakes in a head to head battle, to see which ones are better and why they are......like ease to install, look, sound, performance gains, cost standpoint, craftsmanship, etc.... That would be phun.


----------



## RCTurbo (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

just a k&n drop-in filter rite now, but i'm planning to get a blue rhino along witheir turbo inlet pipe after christmas


----------



## GT Touring Bubble (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Here is my dyno run w/ just the Viper CAI and Turbo XS BOV ...


----------



## 1.8T Grocery Getter (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (GT Touring Bubble)*

Damn - That's a pretty healthy bug! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfsburger (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (1.8T Grocery Getter)*

My Evo one-peice is on the way. I'm going to try to get a before and after dyno of it, to see if I can get the 8-12 hp/tq increase that it says on the website.


----------



## GT Touring Bubble (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (1.8T Grocery Getter)*

yes, healthy he is ... and tomorrow possibly healthier w/ his new boost controller and richer mix ...


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (GT Touring Bubble)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tvwrbo (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (AxeAngel)*

joined the club yesterday...bought the new Eurosport!


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (1.8T Grocery Getter)*

quote:[HR][/HR]We need to get all the intake manufacturers together, get someone's shop w/ a dyno to sponsor and put up all the intakes in a head to head battle, to see which ones are better and why they are......like ease to install, look, sound, performance gains, cost standpoint, craftsmanship, etc.... That would be phun.[HR][/HR]​Yeah, I like that idea. Do everything all in one day, so everything is equal.


----------



## vw2envy (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

I have a Eurosport cold air intake for my 2002 Jetta 1.8T.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (vw2envy)*

How do you guys like the Eurosport? I'm getting one for Xmas!


----------



## tvwrbo (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (dcomiskey)*

gotta love the eurosport! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTImonty (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (tvwrbo)*

So far i'm sold on the evo CAI. But i'm really scared of suckin up water, its always rainin' buckets around here. Someone ease my pain.


----------



## VDUBBINDizzy (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (GTImonty)*

Rain and CAI's = no problem. Puddles and CAI's = possible trouble. Just don't do anything stupid like drive through some water that you can't tell how deep it is and if you are about to hit a puddle, just hit the clutch so the engine revs will go down and the breathing in will slow down.


----------



## JLMax16 (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (VDUBBINDizzy)*

I had to take off my AEM today for a dealer visit and put my car back to stock with the K&N drop in. I've had the AEM for about 6 months so I'm pretty used to it. Honestly, the car is slower, it's nice in the low RPM's but when the engine really wants some air in the higher RPM's (3000 and up) it just lags. The freeway driving makes it the most obvious.
Plus the cool sound is gone, no fun.


----------



## wsaenotsock (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (JLMax16)*

This is exactly how I feel about my AEM cai. I put the stock airbox back in with the paper filter and the car felt real good during take off but starts to choke up top. The AEM definitely helps breathing in the upper rpms. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Amazing how the stock airbox muffles just about all the DV sound.


----------



## BoostedJetta (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (JLMax16)*

Sellin my evo cai and nuespeed tip...
Building a stage 3 kit with custom piping


----------



## s8n (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (BoostedJetta)*

GUys, ive had major fitment issues with my BMC CDA, can you tell me where to get the adapter that mates the BMC Engine Side Outlet to the MAF housing?? I believe its hard molded plastic adapter im looking for...
Please help


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (s8n)*

EVO in El Nino mode..............


----------



## Lamfalus (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (MRP2001GTi)*








Heh, I've thought about doing the same thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jim wilson (Jan 20, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Lamfalus)*

piperx panel. $.02- had to get it in


----------



## EternalWindowShopper (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (RVs021.8T)*

What exactly does "forge" refer to ?

quote:[HR][/HR]There was a guy on here the other day that posted that the EVO basically gave no power gains. And I am not sure that the BMC gave me any gains either. I just got block 120 last night by BoostedVdub, and with my mods listed below I went from 
177hp/174lbs... stock to:
184hp/202lbs... with intake, forge, ATP dp/cat. 
I am guessing that the majority of these gains came from the dp/cat. But I never had it dynoed with just the intake. To be honest I just have it for the sound and increased throttle response. At low end I can feel a little bit quicker response with the snorkel ran to the fender. [HR][/HR]​


----------



## SmokinDub (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (EternalWindowShopper)*

Forge is a company that makes after market diverter valves.


----------



## Mimi03GTI (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Switched from Neuspeed P-Flo to EVO cai one piece. Love it so far.


----------



## Turbonium20V (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (mimikos)*

I get a new Injen CAI for $217 at autocarparts.com many months ago, now it is more expensive in their web page but it is an awesome product and I love it. The materials and construction is #1 in quality and it also have a VERY respected manufacter







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I don't see Injen on the list of CAIs at the fist page


----------



## VDUBBINDizzy (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Turbonium20V)*

Respected by whom, Honduh boys? Look at their friggin name. Injen=Engine but Asian I guess. Come on.


----------



## Turbonium20V (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (VDUBBINDizzy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Respected by whom, Honduh boys? Look at their friggin name. Injen=Engine but Asian I guess. Come on.[HR][/HR]​







Whatever dude, the only thing I know is that it gives me some horses especially at high end(dyno proven) you probably need a







today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WK03Turbo (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (AudiTTq)*

Stock Airbox, K&N Panel filter!


----------



## rich18t (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (WK03Turbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Stock Airbox, K&N Panel filter![HR][/HR]​how do u like it? any problems? did u feel any changes in ur engine, > fuel economy or hp?


----------



## nolimitsoldier (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Turbonium20V)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Respected by whom, Honduh boys? Look at their friggin name. Injen=Engine but Asian I guess. Come on.







Whatever dude, the only thing I know is that it gives me some horses especially at high end(dyno proven) you probably need a







today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​word on that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (VDUBBINDizzy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Injen=Engine but Asian I guess. Come on.[HR][/HR]​hmm.. VERY close to being racist.. chill out man.
btw, i have it, those are my pics on pg 9 or whatever it is. don't knock the quality, it's top-notch.


[Modified by genxguy, 8:25 PM 1-14-2003]


----------



## superalancito (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (genxguy)*

This is the best bang for the buck i've found...








http://www.vwturbo.com/products/details.asp?id=222&cat=10
Just want to know how loud is the growl and how does it fit, if it doesn't have any clamps..., what do you mean by "tight fit"?


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

So is the Blue Rhino with extra plumbing versus the EVO CAI worth the extra $150-$200? 
And it's good for another 10HP, correct?
BTW the car is a lease, so I'll sell it or turn it back in in two years.


----------



## dpak4eva (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (donmoses)*

does K&N drop in filter have the same PISH sound like other CAI's?


----------



## dpak4eva (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (genxguy)*

hey do you lose low end power? and gain high end power for this injen intake? or what?


----------



## too fast (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (dpak4eva)*

holy cow this thread never dies










[Modified by too fast, 10:53 PM 1-15-2003]


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (dpak4eva)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey do you lose low end power? and gain high end power for this injen intake? or what?[HR][/HR]​i did lose a teeny tiny bit low end, but barely noticeable. imp, top end gains and the sound more than made up.


----------



## gtiflyer (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

The "Injen Technology" cold air intake has been the best cold air intake out there. It looks nice and it has a separate tube for the secondary air pump that takes out the lame looking separate filter for it. It sounds great, too. It's real easy to put on.


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (too fast)*

quote:[HR][/HR]holy cow this thread never dies[HR][/HR]​Hell no! Best thread







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dw09577 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (rich18t)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Stock Airbox, K&N Panel filter!
how do u like it? any problems? did u feel any changes in ur engine, > fuel economy or hp?[HR][/HR]​I like my stock intake / K&N.
red: K&N filter HP/Torque
Yellow: stock filter HP/Torque


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (dw09577)*

That is an impressive graph!


----------



## dw09577 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That is an impressive graph![HR][/HR]​thanks bud. I know it's kinda cluttered, IM me if you guys have questions.
The orange is actually a little better, didn't have a chance to upload it yet. soon...


----------



## 1.8T Grocery Getter (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (spongebob_squarepants)*

I had the Blue Rhino on my Jetta Wagon and my final dyno was 202.48 whp and 235 ft lbs of torque at the wheels. My mods were a 91 Octane APR chip, Turbo XS Bypass Valve, and the BlueRhino CAI....It's expensive but hella fast. It's also one of the louder intakes, so you have to think about how loud you want it. I only got rid of mine because I tune my BOAT now, and they don't make a CAI for my Sea Ray.


----------



## cdartha (Jul 21, 2002)

whoa!!!
















this looks like it'll kick major arse!!!
hopefully they make one for VWs soon...
http://www.aempower.com/induction.htm 










[Modified by cdartha, 6:33 AM 1-26-2003]


----------



## johnny5gti (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (cdartha)*

hahah...looks crazy


----------



## tex_337 (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (mk4 turbo gti)*

does anyone have their pipercross viper setup like this?
i grabbed these from a pipercross vendor in the uk


















[Modified by tex_337, 10:54 PM 1-26-2003]


----------



## dpak4eva (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (tex_337)*

Hey how much did u get that intake for? thats a unique looking one. that pipe looks adjustable? tell me about it! is it loud? does it make pish? 
quote:[HR][/HR]does anyone have their pipercross viper setup like this?
i grabbed these from a pipercross vendor in the uk

















[Modified by tex_337, 10:54 PM 1-26-2003][HR][/HR]​


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (dpak4eva)*

Hey, a 16v??


----------



## gti 1.8t0dd (May 14, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

A 12 page thread on intakes.





















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (gti 1.8t0dd)*

quote:[HR][/HR]A 12 page thread on intakes.





















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​A one line comment like that - http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (gti 1.8t0dd)*

quote:[HR][/HR]A 12 page thread on intakes.





















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​
a 12 page link to your moma!!!














haha just kidding dude
someone must've been bored


----------



## turbovw18 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Seanathan`)*

40,900th view


----------



## vweurotuner (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (turbovw18)*

Man, so what intake should I get? Wait, I already have the AEM one. Best intake out there!


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (tex_337)*

quote:[HR][/HR]does anyone have their pipercross viper setup like this?
i grabbed these from a pipercross vendor in the uk

















[Modified by tex_337, 10:54 PM 1-26-2003][HR][/HR]​damn, looks like i'm gonna try that this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tex_337 (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (dpak4eva)*



> Hey how much did u get that intake for? thats a unique looking one. that pipe looks adjustable? tell me about it! is it loud? does it make pish?
> Sorry to mislead you dpak4eva. I meant that I grabbed the images from a Pipercross vendor's website in the UK. I'd like to know more about the Viper as well. This image shows the CAI accomodating the crankcase breather as well. Most of the pics i've seen of the Pipercross Viper on the vortex require an additional breather filter. I realize that this model fits a 16V Citroen, but it can't be that different from the one a 1.8T would use.


----------



## GT Touring Bubble (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (tex_337)*

I've got the Viper on my bug and i really like it. The air is fed from the lower opening beside the drivers fog light. I don't have any pics, but i'll post some if I get them.


----------



## RetroGTI (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (GT Touring Bubble)*

I MAF sensor made a special request for me to have no intake.








I like my MAF sensor.


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (RetroGTI)*

*Happy 1 Year Anniversary to this thread!!* Tomorrow!!








I replied Stock long ago... Now it's EVO!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spoolin (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I replied Stock long ago... Now it's EVO!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​BouT time








EvO is the Shizzy!


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (spoolin)*

I only posted on this thread because I don't want to be the only person on Vortex that didn't put a reply on this thread.


----------



## reapergato (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (spoolin)*

*caugh* *carbonio* *caugh caugh* *carbonbio*


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*Happy 1 Year Anniversary to this thread!!* Tomorrow!!








I replied Stock long ago... Now it's EVO!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​I was just thinking that the other day. Oh, did I start this thread? Haha


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Geez 1653 votes over a year. Makes me wonder how many 1.8T owners there are around here.


----------



## SmokinDub (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

We should start a new poll because I think a lot of people that originally voted stock have switched in a year. I've switched to EVO


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (SmokinDub)*

You're right, It probably would not be a bad idea to see a whole new poll since the results in this one may have changed quite a bit over the last year.
The problem is that too many Vortex members just like to complain about everything and probably would be a lot of whining about a new intake thread.







I'm not starting it, that's for sure... heh


----------



## JLMax16 (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

This hasn't left my recent topics page in a *  LONG  * time. it's really annoying.


----------



## Pooz (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (JLMax16)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This hasn't left my recent topics page in a *  LONG  * time. it's really annoying.[HR][/HR]​Well, when you reply to it, it just goes right back to the top - duh


----------



## -blowedGTI- (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

I like the itg intake on the 1.8T http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

Velocity CAI, powdercoated in silver and extemely cheap in the group buy last year. Gotta love a CAI for $90








And butt dyno says WHEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


[Modified by Pimpovic, 6:02 PM 2-17-2003]


----------



## volkswerks (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

I had the eurosport intake. It sounded really cool when I was boosting, but I had very heavy surging. I removed it and reinstalled the factory intake box, and the surging decreased a lot. I would recommend that you keep the factory box, and keep a smooth running car.


----------



## Jolf GTI (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (volkswerks)*

stock airbox with ITG


----------



## Srexy (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T's - What intake do you have? (pooz01wolfsburg)*

locked into immortality


----------

